# Fecal fat test--please help!



## Cwojo11 (Feb 3, 2017)

I am starting the 100g/day fecal fat test today, and I need to eat 100g of fat a day for the next 6 days. I have been struggling to eat in general, so I don't know how to possibly keep 100g of fatty foods down. Any suggestions? I've been trying eggs and peanut butter and cheese, but I feel so nauseous and terrible. Has anyone else done this test? Please help!!


----------

